# Pop-Up Ads!  Gr-r-r-r-r!!



## ShellyCooks (Sep 26, 2014)

I am hating the pop-up ads on this site.  The Moen ad is especially bad -- it kicks me off the site every time it appears!  The others make it difficult to view threads -- they keep popping in and out and make it difficult to read the posts on the thread.  Is anyone else having problems with these annoying ads?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2014)

Which browser are you using? Modern browsers have a setting to block pop-up ads. I use Firefox and I also have installed an add-in to block all ads, so I don't see any at all.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 26, 2014)

AdBlock Plus has an extension that works with most browsers. I've used it for years and see no ads at all.

https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 26, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Which browser are you using? Modern browsers have a setting to block pop-up ads. I use Firefox and I also have installed an add-in to block all ads, so I don't see any at all.





Steve Kroll said:


> AdBlock Plus has an extension that works with most browsers. I've used it for years and see no ads at all.
> 
> https://adblockplus.org/



this, exactly.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you GG and Steve!  I'm going to try AdBlock right now.  It will be a pleasure to come to this site and not see those ads!  Thanks, again!!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 27, 2014)

I you are on a phone and not a computer, it may not be as easy as downloading Adblock Plus.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 27, 2014)

ShellyCooks said:


> I am hating the pop-up ads on this site. The Moen ad is especially bad -- it kicks me off the site every time it appears! The others make it difficult to view threads -- they keep popping in and out and make it difficult to read the posts on the thread. Is anyone else having problems with these annoying ads?


All the bl**dy time and Adblock and its relatives are are no use at all!

I'm on Windows 7 (a whole other story) and my IE is up to date.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't believe the number of extremely graphical ads on this site, especially considering someone is paying to have this forum online. All that visual junk makes the real board information take forever to load.

Pro Boards forums have a lot fewer ads, none of them are intrusive to the board information, and Pro Boards forums are free!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 27, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I you are on a phone and not a computer, it may not be as easy as downloading Adblock Plus.



If you are on a phone or a tablet, you can download the app, which shows no ads at all.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 28, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> If you are on a phone or a tablet, you can download the app, which shows no ads at all.



Iphone has an app for Adblock Plus?  I looked and found one, but its not free, like the one I use on my computer.
Is it in the app store for free?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 28, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Iphone has an app for Adblock Plus?  I looked and found one, but its not free, like the one I use on my computer.
> Is it in the app store for free?



I meant the DiscussCooking app. I don't know if it's available for the iPhone; I have Android devices.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I meant the DiscussCooking app. I don't know if it's available for the iPhone; I have Android devices.




I love the DC app on my iPad, no ads either.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 1, 2014)

You guys are right.  No ads on DC app with Iphone.

I was mistaken thinking of another forum i frequent.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 1, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I can't believe the number of extremely graphical ads on this site, especially considering someone is paying to have this forum online. All that visual junk makes the real board information take forever to load.
> 
> Pro Boards forums have a lot fewer ads, none of them are intrusive to the board information, and Pro Boards forums are free!



With adblock the site loads in just a couple of seconds.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Oct 3, 2014)

I decided to add the Free DC app.  What a pleasure --- no pop-up ads!!  Thanks for the information!  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Caslon (Oct 3, 2014)

The page where you got that pop up ad killer most likely  has one to keep pop ads from happening on YouTube videos. Those are annoying too.


----------



## Stock Pot (Oct 3, 2014)

*Blocking popups*

Both Firefox and Chrome have settings to block popups. In chrome, just type chrome://settings/content in the URL bar and then scroll down and click on the "Do not allow popups" option. Works for me. Firefox has a somewhat more elaborate way of getting to their settings, but instructions can be easily googled. You can also turn off those annoying auto play videos in either browser from the same settings menu.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 4, 2014)

Stock Pot said:


> Both Firefox and Chrome have settings to block popups. In chrome, just type chrome://settings/content in the URL bar and then scroll down and click on the "Do not allow popups" option. Works for me.



Ya, but those settings are default and many still get pop up ads on major sites like cnn.com and Youtube, even with no apparent malware on their system or a system that's been successfully cleaned of malware.

So...do you see why Ad Block is the most downloaded app out there?

Lately,  I've  been considering turning off automatic updates of my browser and NOT having new versions installed automatically.  Why?  Because there's not much really jazzy new with the updates, and if the old browser version kept popups from happening, it seems the new auto updated version just causes more pop ups and stuff like that , which require adding the Pop Up app.  If I can get  a stable version of Chrome to prevent popups using default settings,  I'm gonna turn off Chrome updating my browser. We as browser users should not have to add Ad Block app!  It's the damn auto browser updates causing it, IMO.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 4, 2014)

I meant to capture the image of Ad Block in the upper right hand corner of my browser page with a huge ad banner at the top of CNN.coms opening page.

Anyways, what I'm saying is that advertisers will hire ppl to get their ads shown and no ad blocker app is gonna stop them.  Ads=getting product or service seen  by millions= potential millions of dollars in revenue = it's gonna be hard to stop/thwart them.

By the way, when I restarted my homepage, cnn.com, that huge banner at the top wasn't there.  But later on it was.
And there was no X button to click out of it.  Do you know what that means?  CNN allowed that top banner and was probably paid millions to allow it, as a part of their site, not as a 3rd party attempt at adding ads.  That's scary.  It means CNN can be bought.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 4, 2014)

Big energy company ad banner on CNN  which CNN allowed.   Try and fight that.







Huh?  I just tried and post an image showing CNN being for money and this site won't let me post that image.

Let me try again....






Nope.  An admin is taking exception with me.  It seems.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 4, 2014)

Good example of why I love AdBlock Plus. Examples below of the same website both with and without it.

WITH AdBlock:






WITHOUT AdBlock:


----------



## Caslon (Oct 4, 2014)

Dude,  I have Ad Block.    Why am I seeing a huge Exxon Mobile ad banner on top of my CNN homepage when I already have Ad Block?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 4, 2014)

Caslon said:


> Dude,  I have Ad Block.    Why am I seeing a huge Exxon Mobile ad banner on top of my CNN homepage when I already have Ad Block?



In the example I posted, there is no Exxon ad when I have AdBlock turned on. So I don't know why you're seeing it.

I have mixed feelings about ads myself. On the one hand, nothing is more annoying than having to work your way through a bunch of ads to find the real content (and pop-up ads are the worst, by far, especially on a tablet or smartphone). But on the other hand, selling ads is what provides revenue for CNN and other FREE websites. If they were to eliminate ads tomorrow, then we would be paying for their service.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya, it happens intermittently.  Notice I have Ad Blocker (upper right hand corner).


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 4, 2014)

Caslon said:


> Ya, it happens intermittently.  Notice I have Ad Blocker (upper right hand corner).



I see the difference: you are using AdBlock and I'm using AdBlock Plus. They sound the same but are completely different programs.

You might want to read this.
http://readwrite.com/2014/08/01/adblock-plus-switch-adblock


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 7, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I can't believe the number of extremely graphical ads on this site, especially considering someone is paying to have this forum online. All that visual junk makes the real board information take forever to load.
> 
> Pro Boards forums have a lot fewer ads, none of them are intrusive to the board information, and Pro Boards forums are free!


I don't know if it's the same where you are but on this side of the pond as well as the huge film adverts that obscure most of the screen we get some adverts which are bordering on the inappropriate, such as the one featuring semi-naked pneumatic females advertising the sort of "gentlemen"s game site that you wouldn't want your 15 year old sons to access!


----------



## Stock Pot (Oct 7, 2014)

I believe Chrome turns it back on with each upgrade. I know I had to go back and re-set with the last update I got on my Linux system.


----------

